# Raspberry and White Widow with the grounds keeper



## trichnut (Sep 3, 2007)

iv got 2 plants outside and each with its own helper
(I was told recenty that grass hoppers will eat my plant but they have been there for a while and no damage yet

from left to righ is; Sarah on White Widow and Fred on Raspberry.


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 3, 2007)

Dont Know Much About The Grass Hopper Thing,sure Someone Will Know,but Them Babys Look Sweeet..keep It Up..


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 4, 2007)

not sure about specifically a grasshopper, but leafhoppers something quite similar to my native grasshopper just more prayn mantis lookin will eat the hell out of ne greenery u might have. organocide. i should realy be a sales rep as much as i give props to that stuff, it works great. the only thing is, i wish it made leaves like regrow chewed off parts.  good luck with grows

Fire it up

KT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2007)

*Looking great Trichnut. :aok: Who is the breeder of that Raspberry strain? Does it taste like it's name? :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, grasshoppers will eat the foliage. Beautiful plants trichnut!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 4, 2007)

oh heck no..

Lucky that grasshopper isn't near my plants.

That sucker would be turtle food.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice pictures trich, what kinda camera you got ?


----------



## trichnut (Sep 4, 2007)

not sure who the breeder is.  the clones keep getting passed around so we lose track of where they came from.  I also have the raspberry growing inside and im going to be harvesting that tonight so ill know in about 2-3 weeks what it tasts like.  Im thinking that it gets its name from how it looks (maybe ill post some pics of it later today or tomorrow) the nugs are turning more pinkish reddish and kind of look like Raspberries.
...oh and if you havn't noticed already the raspberry that we are talking about (the indoor)is the one on the top right of this page at day 39... right now we are on day 54.

and about Fred and Sarah eating my leaves they havnt done any damage yet and they have been hangen out there for a few weeks now.

the camera is a Canon S3 IS and only recently did i figure out how to use the super macro feture.  and by the way its a great camera for the money and iv been through quite a few digi cams.  Im quite sure that this modle has been updated to an s4 or s5 by now


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 4, 2007)

No insect expert, but being from SW states we have those things everywhere. Call 'em Katy-dids. Not really a grasshopper. More of a leaf-resembling cricket of sorts. I have them in my outdoor garden (okra, carrots,tomatoes, peas, bell pepper), and they don't seem to do much damage. A munch on a leaf every now and again, but they don't damage the flowers or fruit of any of my plants. Besides, an abundant eco-system in an outdoor garden is an EXCELLENT sign of health and balance. Keep it Green.


----------

